

Matt Mullenweg on public speaking - shabda
http://ma.tt/2010/01/public-speaking/

======
ryanelkins
The advice of knowing your material really is extremely important. Memorizing
what you have to say generally comes across as forced and unnatural. I
generally like to have an outline of what I want to say, perhaps with some
notes to make sure I don't skip over a the major point, but other than that I
make sure I know the material well enough that I can talk about it casually.
This is especially important if people may ask questions in the middle of your
presentation rather than just at the end (if at all).

There is the extreme where you memorize and script it out and practice it so
well that it comes off as totally natural, but I have yet to take it quite to
that extreme.

Practice your presentation alot, in front of at least one other person. It
will make the specific presentation better and your general presentation
skills will increase as well.

~~~
jackchristopher
I do speaking. Here a quick tip: Use prompting questions.

In your notes ask yourself questions that prompt you to make your points,
instead of listing out those points directly. Try "So why do I like Git?"
instead of "DVCS's are good because the can help avoid some political
infighting over code."

